# Using a Kronos in the home studio



## Colin66 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi Folks,

I'm now the proud owner of a Korg Kronos 2 88 key workstation. When I planned to buy this some months ago it was simply to play at home, I hadn't considered setting up a home studio. However, I'm now in the middle of setting up my home studio and also have a NI S88 MK2 Midi Controller. The reason I created this thread is to ask for and discuss tips/tricks for using the Kronos in a home studio.

I believe that there are a few members here who own a Kronos so please feel free to leave your tips/tricks/advice etc for me, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## soundmind (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi Colin66. Have my Kronos 2 88 as my main controller for VI's and other hardware as well. I route the midi through an iConnectivity mioXL, the audio through a patchbay into a PreSonus Studio 192. When I want sounds from the Kronos, I unmute the signal from the 192 into Studio One and record my Kronos midi/audio. Then mute the channel and continue to use the Kronos as the main controller.

Like you, I do have other keyboards that I will use to control and record from as well. I would say with your setup, it depends on your preferred keyboard feel between the Kronos or the NI S88 MK2 to use as your main controller. Obviously, if you are using a lot of Kontakt VI's, you get the benefits of using the NI S88 and Komplete Kontrol. Just my 2 cents. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

soundmind said:


> Hi Colin66. Have my Kronos 2 88 as my main controller for VI's and other hardware as well. I route the midi through an iConnectivity mioXL, the audio through a patchbay into a PreSonus Studio 192. When I want sounds from the Kronos, I unmute the signal from the 192 into Studio One and record my Kronos midi/audio. Then mute the channel and continue to use the Kronos as the main controller.
> 
> Like you, I do have other keyboards that I will use to control and record from as well. I would say with your setup, it depends on your preferred keyboard feel between the Kronos or the NI S88 MK2 to use as your main controller. Obviously, if you are using a lot of Kontakt VI's, you get the benefits of using the NI S88 and Komplete Kontrol. Just my 2 cents. Hope this is of some help.


Thanks very much for the reply, much appreciated!
My K2 was supposed to be delivered today but won't arrive until Saturday now, so I can't make a choice between them as my main keyboard until the weekend.
My intention was to have the NI as my 'studio' keyboard, connected to my laptop and Audient ID4 MK2 audio interface, and use all the Kontakt VI's through that.
The K2 I was going to keep separate, mainly due to space in the room, but also so that I can just sit and play it for pleasure and don't need to worry about a laptop and all that stuff. If I want to transfer any files from the K2 to the DAW I was planning to use a USB.
I think it's just a case of seeing how it goes. This is my first home studio and I've not used NI/Kontakt/Komplete Kontrol stuff before, so I have to get to grips with that and establish some kind of work flow that suits my needs.
I might end up connecting the K2 to the Audient or even buying something like a Babyface Pro and using the SPDIF connection on the K2!

I'll let you know what I decide to do and I'm sure I'll be back asking for advice in the near future!


----------



## soundmind (Oct 28, 2021)

Look forward to hearing from you after you have had a chance to test stuff out. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

soundmind said:


> Look forward to hearing from you after you have had a chance to test stuff out. Enjoy the journey!


Thanks. I've been waiting a year to get a K2 88! Here in the UK I could only find one new K2 88 which was a crazy price. Ended up getting a used one from a Piano store. On the plus side it saved me some cash. It'll be delivered Saturday and after a year wait, I'll definitely enjoy it. Can't wait to sit and play it


----------



## el-bo (Oct 28, 2021)

Can't give any personal use experience, but i'd love to have a decent standalone keyboard that I could just sit and play...far away from my computer. I'd just keep a portable recorder running, to capture any anything that might otherwise end up being forgotten


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Can't give any personal use experience, but i'd love to have a decent standalone keyboard that I could just sit and play...far away from my computer. I'd just keep a portable recorder running, to capture any anything that might otherwise end up being forgotten


Yes, as much as I wanted to get into the whole NI/Kontakt/VI thing, I also wanted a separate instrument where I could just sit and play without worrying about a computer! It has an internal disk so I can record stuff if I want to save anything I come up with  And it has KARMA, which I'm really looking forward to trying


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 28, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Korg Kronos 2 88 key workstation. When I planned to buy this some months ago it was simply to play at home, I hadn't considered setting up a home studio. However, I'm now in the middle of setting up my home studio and also have a NI S88 MK2 Midi Controller. The reason I created this thread is to ask for and discuss tips/tricks for using the Kronos in a home studio.
> 
> I believe that there are a few members here who own a Kronos so please feel free to leave your tips/tricks/advice etc for me, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


Wouldn't trade my KRONOS for any other board. It's right in front of me all day, and really an integral part of my studio.

Great onboard sounds, enough knobs/faders to double as an extensive MIDI controller and love the RH3 action. I've heard some say it's 'heavy', but it's pretty damn close to a real piano IME.

I considered a NORD but did not like the onboard sounds better than what KORG has to offer.

Advice?

Just off the top of my head, get to know the patches from each category, there really are some beautiful sounds in here so make sure to route Stereo L and R out to 2 inputs on your interface, make a stereo channel input for it and grow to love em', I know I have.

Also, 'wobble-proof' your stand. Even a good Z-stand will have enough wobble to make it feel like 'not a real piano'.

My solution was to literally wedge the back parts of the upper arms of my Z-Stand between the inner space of my desk itself... it's basically one with the structural integrity of the desk now. Lol

But that helps a LOT to give the 'piano' feel, when you have 0 wobble on your stand since even the most high quality ones tend to have a little bit if you play fff or harder.

Congrats, and enjoy your awesome board!

Cheers


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

TonalDynamics said:


> Wouldn't trade my KRONOS for any other board. It's right in front of me all day, and really an integral part of my studio.
> 
> Great onboard sounds, enough knobs/faders to double as an extensive MIDI controller and love the RH3 action. I've heard some say it's 'heavy', but it's pretty damn close to a real piano IME.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice TD, appreciate it! As I was reading your comment I remembered a video I saw on YT which was of Peter Gabriel's Real World Studio, showing all the kit he has. If PG has a Kronos then it's good enough for the likes of me! Really excited for it to arrive on Saturday 

The only negative comment I've heard about the sounds is that the guitars don't sound particularly realistic. Would you agree?


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 28, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Thanks for the advice TD, appreciate it! As I was reading your comment I remembered a video I saw on YT which was of Peter Gabriel's Real World Studio, showing all the kit he has. If PG has a Kronos then it's good enough for the likes of me! Really excited for it to arrive on Saturday
> 
> The only negative comment I've heard about the sounds is that the guitars don't sound particularly realistic. Would you agree?


I would, but as a guitar player (spoiled) since age 13 I say that about _every_ guitar sample that I hear 

There are some perfectly good sounding guitar sample libs these days, of course.

Pianos are easy since they are a percussive event, you have a velocity and pedal up/down.

But with guitars I'm afraid it's something akin to the sampling of solo strings - there are so many articulations with _both_ hands that a player uses... we just aren't there yet with current technology or methodology.

That being said the 'lovers guitar' patch isn't bad. But yeah nothing as good as say Strum GS-2 from AAS, or the new UJAM or Scarbee stuff.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 28, 2021)

^^This is accurate^^
That said, however, guitars + KARMA = hours (!) of fun

. . . Peter Gabriel might soon be saying that if Collin has a Kronos, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 30, 2021)

The Kronos has landed  I love how it sounds and plays, first impression is wow!! I can see me selling a kidney before I sell my Kronos.
A quick question, connecting my laptop via usb to use the Kronos as a midi controller, is that pretty straightforward?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> And it has KARMA, which I'm really looking forward to trying


This is really cool. Around the time the original Korg Karma came out, I saw Herbie Hancock play twice, I think a concert of the same tour can be found on YT (Future 2 Future). Herbie did a lot of cool Karma things live, loved it!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This is really cool. Around the time the original Korg Karma came out, I saw Herbie Hancock play twice, I think a concert of the same tour can be found on YT (Future 2 Future). Herbie did a lot of cool Karma things live, loved it!


That sounds dope.


Colin66 said:


> The Kronos has landed  I love how it sounds and plays, first impression is wow!! I can see me selling a kidney before I sell my Kronos.
> A quick question, connecting my laptop via usb to use the Kronos as a midi controller, is that pretty straightforward?


I assume you mean for mobile purposes/taking it on the road? Should be. I think there are some Windows 10 USB midi drivers on the KORG site, although keep in mind you won't be able to use the onboard sounds without an audio interface for the stereo output.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 30, 2021)

TonalDynamics said:


> I assume you mean for mobile purposes/taking it on the road?


I actually meant for home use. I bought Soundpaint and I wanted to play it using the Kronos instead of the NI S88 I also have. The Soundpaint files are on an external HDD which is connected to my laptop. I only have 1 keyboard stand at the moment so to save moving instruments around I was just gonna connect the laptop to the Kronos, assuming that's possible.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 30, 2021)

I can't believe the quality of the sounds on the Kronos! I knew they'd be decent but they are studio quality and so many can be used as the basis of a song or piece of music. Karma is mad, I love it 

I think the previous owner put a lot of extra sounds on, I'll have to explore properly and work out what is extra but it looks like there has been extra stuff loaded on.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 30, 2021)

If you haven't already, load this HD-1 Piano-Damper, press KARMA & LATCH.
It's one of my recently discovered faves


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 30, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> If you haven't already, load this HD-1 Piano-Damper, press KARMA & LATCH.
> It's one of my recently discovered faves


I'll be sure to try that, thanks!
Do you record a lot of music onto a Daw? I'm looking forward to getting some music recorded, especially using Karma and adding my own playing to it.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 30, 2021)

I do, indeed, use the Kronos2 to record internal sounds into Studio One, then add sample/modeled libraries to the track.
As you have discovered, the Kronos has very high-quality internal (and 3rd party)--not to mention *musical*-- options for layering that I've found useful.


----------



## BGvanRens (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a Kronos X, mine is set up as external instrument in Cubase though, but I rarely use it as such. It's mainly my live workhorse. But I do like having that option. It just stinks that on this model you can't turn off the internal CPU fan.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 30, 2021)

Apparently it is possible to set up the knobs/sliders to control VST's. This article talks about the M3 but it's the same procedure for the Kronos, at least so it says.






Korg M3: Assigning CC numbers to the EXTERNAL control surface - Karma-Lab







karma-lab.wikidot.com


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 30, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> If you haven't already, load this HD-1 Piano-Damper, press KARMA & LATCH.
> It's one of my recently discovered faves


That is absolutely bonkers!! I am so gonna record that and have it in the background to a hip track, maybe with some brass such as a sax or trumpet. It'll sound so dope!


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 30, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> That is absolutely bonkers!!


I know you will stumble across others, so pass along any & all suggestions.
Kronos2 has enough options to keep twenty users occupied for a very long (and enjoyable) time.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 30, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I know you will stumble across others, so pass along any & all suggestions.
> Kronos2 has enough options to keep twenty users occupied for a very long (and enjoyable) time.


I certainly will pass any interesting ones on!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 31, 2021)

Funky E Guitar I-F015 is great on a slow-ish Karma setting, I had BPM set to 80. Sounds great for a backing track.


----------



## antret (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello!

I love having/using keyboard workstations as midi controllers/centerpiece of the studio! I have a Yamaha EX5 and Korg M3. I loved being able to record ideas quickly with the onboard sequencers without any computer interference. . It was always a pretty easy task to transfer the midi to a DAW if needed. I have been completely spoiled by the ease of use/ all the features of the computer that I could never see myself using a keyboard workstation to put together full tracks. In that sense a keyboard workstation is kind of overkill (and pricey ). It would be a tough call for me if I had to do it all over again! 

Connecting any modern workstation to the computer to use as a midi controller is pretty simple as they are usually equipped with USB. Load drivers, plug in usb cable, setup DAW, profit. 

The only issue I have with Korg drivers (I also have an Electribe 2 and nanokey studio) is that they still seem to be affected by which USB device number Windows assigns them. If you don’t have many usb music devices (audio interfaces, controllers, etc) it shouldn’t be an issue. I know I have to be mindful of the order I load the USB drivers as my Korg devices aren’t recognized if they are USB device 11 or higher. I’m on windows 10 and had believe this ‘windows limitation’ was eradicated. . It’s only the Korg drivers I’ve ever had a problem with it seems? Could be user error as always though. 

Anyway, congrats on the Kronos! I am a pretty big Korg fanboi (I have a few Volcas on my desk as well!), so I am a bit jealous right now.  the Kronos always looked awesome!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 31, 2021)

antret said:


> Hello!
> 
> I love having/using keyboard workstations as midi controllers/centerpiece of the studio! I have a Yamaha EX5 and Korg M3. I loved being able to record ideas quickly with the onboard sequencers without any computer interference. . It was always a pretty easy task to transfer the midi to a DAW if needed. I have been completely spoiled by the ease of use/ all the features of the computer that I could never see myself using a keyboard workstation to put together full tracks. In that sense a keyboard workstation is kind of overkill (and pricey ). It would be a tough call for me if I had to do it all over again!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments 
I'll bear the driver issue in mind when I connect up my laptop. I still haven't got that far yet, been playing with all the onboard sounds. There are so many!

It'll be interesting when I get to figuring out a workflow, I'll have a few choices and I'm not sure exactly what way I'll go and how I'll connect everything up. I have a Native Instruments S88, a ton of VI's + Soundpaint on my laptop, plus the Kronos. This is my first home studio and so I'm not sure what my options are. I have an Audio Interface (Audient ID4 MK2) as well. Ideally I'd like to have the flexibility to use it all. I was going to keep the Kronos as a standalone instrument but it's too good to do that, has too many great sounds on it!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 31, 2021)

antret said:


> Hello!
> 
> I love having/using keyboard workstations as midi controllers/centerpiece of the studio! I have a Yamaha EX5 and Korg M3. I loved being able to record ideas quickly with the onboard sequencers without any computer interference. . It was always a pretty easy task to transfer the midi to a DAW if needed. I have been completely spoiled by the ease of use/ all the features of the computer that I could never see myself using a keyboard workstation to put together full tracks. In that sense a keyboard workstation is kind of overkill (and pricey ). It would be a tough call for me if I had to do it all over again!
> 
> ...


Also zero latency monitoring...

Using onboard sounds always makes me fantasize about 'what if every VST had 0 latency'


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 31, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Funky E Guitar I-F015 is great on a slow-ish Karma setting, I had BPM set to 80. Sounds great for a backing track.


C101 Smooth Groove is amazing! If you mess around with the Karma settings and have it on a slow tempo it sounds like some modern Jazz with dissonant piano, drums and you get to play saxes in the right hand. It's awesome!!


----------



## Colin66 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm trying to find exactly which expansion samples are installed on my Kronos because I think it's had some extras installed by the previous owner. Is there are way to see what has been installed?
For instance, when I was messing around quite aimlessly I'm pretty sure I came across an Italian F piano (Assuming it's a Fazioli) but when I search the programs for "Italian" or "Piano" it doesn't show up. Also there are some choir samples which I think are an EXs. I want to know what I've got installed!


----------



## soundmind (Nov 2, 2021)

Sounds like you do have extra programs installed. I believe the Italian piano was included in an EX that you could download from Korg for free at the time. There might have been some extra programs included, but I don't exactly remember.

I will add to suggest that you make a backup of your internal OS & sounds to an external drive. That way you don't lose anything or in case you make an error overwriting a program by mistake. 

Sounds like you are enjoying your Kronos! It is such a great board!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Can't give any personal use experience, but i'd love to have a decent standalone keyboard that I could just sit and play...far away from my computer. I'd just keep a portable recorder running, to capture any anything that might otherwise end up being forgotten


This looks good:


https://studiologic-music.com/products/numa_x_piano/


----------

